# I want to be an ambulance driver.



## Bootless (Jul 20, 2009)

Hello.

I'm a 25 year old guy from Gilroy, CA.  I've been giving some serious thought into pursuing a career as an EMT and a Paramedic.  I've always been fascinated with field medicine and prehospital care since I watched my first WWII epic and all my friends already come to me for medical advice since i was in high school (something I've secretly enjoyed over the years.)  But then I could always blame my mother, she's been an RN since i was 2.  She still works the ICU, CCU and sometimes the ED and even held a managerial position in an ICU for 5 years.  

Anyhow...  I plan on having my EMT-B, emergency vehicle operators licensing and a class-b drivers license by the time I'm 26 and plan on applying for jobs as an ambulance driver.

But...  Members of my family have shown concern about my age and the career choice I plan on making.  I've always been a bit of a late bloomer but i don't feel too old to do this type of work.  The last two jobs I had were both rather labourious (HAZMAT decontamination and demolition and as a field technician crawling under homes and over roofs for DirecTV).  

I still consider my self young and healthy and feel anxious to get out and learn and do new things.  My goals, career wise, are simple and realistic.  I plan on becoming an ambulance driver, then a paramedic and eventually, with enough schooling, work my way into an ED as a tech or into a nursing position in a hospital.


Now that you know a little about me here is whats on my mind.  Am I making a good decision?  Is my age going to be a deterring factor in becoming an EMT or Paramedic?  If so, how is it going to be especially difficult for me?  Do you have any advice for someone in my position?

~Thank you for your time.
-Bootless


----------



## medic417 (Jul 20, 2009)

If you come in and say I want to be an "ambulance driver"  you will never get hired as it is an insult to our profession.


----------



## VentMedic (Jul 20, 2009)

medic417 said:


> If you come in and say I want to be an "ambulance driver" you will never get hired as it is an insult to our profession.


 
Lighten up a little.  He's from California and you know what that means.

I think 25 is a great age to enter EMS.


----------



## medichopeful (Jul 20, 2009)

Bootless said:


> Hello.
> 
> I'm a 25 year old guy from Gilroy, CA.  I've been giving some serious thought into pursuing a career as an EMT and a Paramedic.  I've always been fascinated with field medicine and prehospital care since I watched my first WWII epic and all my friends already come to me for medical advice since i was in high school (something I've secretly enjoyed over the years.)  But then I could always blame my mother, she's been an RN since i was 2.  She still works the ICU, CCU and sometimes the ED and even held a managerial position in an ICU for 5 years.
> 
> ...



25 years old?  No way are you too old!  In fact, I would say it will give you an advantage, as you will have more life experience.  As long as you are in shape, you shouldn't have too much trouble. 

If you want to go into nursing, go to nursing school.  You could always become an EMT/paramedic after nursing school.  You will definitely have the background for the field.  If you feel yourself drawn to EMS, do the research, and decide if it is right for you.  If it is, go for it!

That brings me to your final question.  Do what YOU want.  Don't do what others want you to do.  If someone says you are too old to be a paramedic, but you really want to, prove them wrong.  

Hope this helps!
Eric


----------



## Bootless (Jul 20, 2009)

medic417 said:
			
		

> If you come in and say I want to be an "ambulance driver"  you will never get hired as it is an insult to our profession.



I don't plan I walking into a job interview and saying, "I want to be an ambulance driver.".  I want to drive an ambulance, I guess I don't know how to explain that to you in your own idiom.  I didn't mean to insult your profession.



			
				VentMedic said:
			
		

> He's from California and you know what that means.



Ya I do.  My governor can beat up your governor.  And my tan is better than yours.


----------



## VCEMT (Jul 20, 2009)

Age doesn't mean anything. It is how you perform in the field. As for ambulance driver, yeah right. No way are you driving anyone without doing time as an Attendant. You're gonna be in the back with an iso patient, buddy. 

Take biology, Spanish, Tagalog, Vietnamese, chemistry(for one year), anatomy, physiology, microbiology, and physics. Before, even stepping into an EMT class. 

You do that, you'll look good when you interview. The languages do come in hand, especially Spanish.


----------



## VentMedic (Jul 20, 2009)

Bootless said:


> And what does me being from California "mean" exactly? Other than my governor can beat up your governor? Maybe your jealous cause my tan is better than yours?


 
Tan? I'm from South Florida.  Enough about me.

As far being from California, soon you will be cluttering up the forum just like the CA newbies before you with questions like:

How do I get a driver's license?
How do I get an Ambulance Driver's License?
How do I get my EMT card?
Do I need the NREMT?
Do I need to keep the NREMT updated?
How do I apply for a certification in the State?
How do I apply for a certification in my county?
What county am I in?
If I am in this county can I be in that county?
Do I need another Driver's License if I am in this county and that county?
If I'm in this county can I do what I do in that county?
If I am a criminal with a felony can I apply in that county? 
What is an EMT-1? 
What is an EMT-D?
Does Calfornia have EMT-Is?
Where can I work?
Do I have to work?
Are there any Paramedic schools in Calfornia?
Which school is the shortest?
Which school is the best?
Do I have to be a FF?

I'm sure I've missed a few questions but Californians seem to be the most confused about their profession.


----------



## JPINFV (Jul 20, 2009)

hehe... should we have a California FAQ post?


----------



## medichopeful (Jul 20, 2009)

VentMedic said:


> Tan? I'm from South Florida.  Enough about me.
> 
> As far being from California, soon you will be cluttering up the forum just like the CA newbies before you with questions like:
> 
> ...



So the more questions they ask, the better.  As that would help them be less confused, right?  Which, in turn, is a good thing.  Correct?  The only way to get over being a "newbie" is to gain experience and ask questions.  Am I wrong?


----------



## VentMedic (Jul 20, 2009)

medichopeful said:


> So the more questions they ask, the better. As that would help them be less confused, right? Which, in turn, is a good thing. Correct? The only way to get over being a "newbie" is to gain experience and ask questions. Am I wrong?


 
Not necessarily especially when it concerns your certification or license.

Their instructor should have offered them some guidiance and at least told them how to contact their State EMS office.  California also uses a county system for certification. 

When it concerns your certification/license, rather than taking advice on an anonymous forum, one should get it straight from their state EMS office.

Too many are willing to offer what their state does but that just confuses the original poster since the states can be very different.

Almost all of the questions I posted concerned CA's certification process.


----------



## Mountain Res-Q (Jul 20, 2009)

VentMedic said:


> Lighten up a little.  He's from California and you know what that means.



It is worse than that... from Gilroy on top of it all...  

As far as California's screwed up system out here... yep... hell, after 8 years, I'm still confused on what EMSA is thinking...


----------



## subliminal1284 (Jul 20, 2009)

VCEMT said:


> Age doesn't mean anything. It is how you perform in the field. As for ambulance driver, yeah right. No way are you driving anyone without doing time as an Attendant. You're gonna be in the back with an iso patient, buddy.
> 
> Take biology, Spanish, Tagalog, Vietnamese, chemistry(for one year), anatomy, physiology, microbiology, and physics. Before, even stepping into an EMT class.
> 
> You do that, you'll look good when you interview. The languages do come in hand, especially Spanish.



All that for 10.00 an hour if youre lucky? Think not, Take the EMT course and be done with it. Thats all you really need.


----------



## medichopeful (Jul 20, 2009)

subliminal1284 said:


> All that for 10.00 an hour if youre lucky? Think not, Take the EMT course and be done with it. Thats all you really need.



He said that he wants to go onto to paramedic.  The more education, the better.

As others have said, and I have come to realize, EMT is not really a "career."  If he wants to make a career out of EMS, he needs to go beyond basic.  To go beyond basic, he needs education.  VCEMT seems to be on the right track.


----------



## subliminal1284 (Jul 20, 2009)

Still think studying that stuff for a year first is a huge waste of time. If anything study that stuff on your own by reading books but dedicating a whole year of college for that? I sure as hell wouldnt.


----------



## VentMedic (Jul 20, 2009)

subliminal1284 said:


> Still think studying that stuff for a year first is a huge waste of time. If anything study that stuff on your own by reading books but dedicating a whole year of college for that? I sure as hell wouldnt.


 
The title Ambulance Driver would be appropriate in your situation  provided you have a driver's license.


----------



## medichopeful (Jul 20, 2009)

subliminal1284 said:


> Still think studying that stuff for a year first is a huge waste of time. If anything study that stuff on your own by reading books but dedicating a whole year of college for that? I sure as hell wouldnt.



Why wouldn't you?  True, a book is better than anything, but he will learn WAY more by taking college courses.

Dedicating a year or a few to have a better understanding of the field you work in doesn't seem like a waste to me.


----------



## VCEMT (Jul 20, 2009)

subliminal1284 said:


> All that for 10.00 an hour if youre lucky? Think not, 'Take the EMT course and be done with it. Thats all you really need.'



If you want to be a medic, you're going to need those classes. If you want to be just an EMT, sure, don't take anything. If you take those courses while employed as an EMT, you're in for a bumpy ride. It doesn't take very long to finish those course. It can all be done in 1-2 years. Languages are important to know, not everyone speaks English in this world. I've had calls where patients speak 2-3 languages except, English.


----------



## CAOX3 (Jul 20, 2009)

subliminal1284 said:


> All that for 10.00 an hour if youre lucky? Think not, Take the EMT course and be done with it. Thats all you really need.



Is ten-dollars an hour really considered lucky?


----------



## subliminal1284 (Jul 20, 2009)

Maybe its just me, I just think if they were needed it would be part of the curriculum automatically. If I really felt I needed to have a better understanding of that stuff I would just do self study but thats just my opinion


----------



## medichopeful (Jul 21, 2009)

subliminal1284 said:


> Maybe its just me, I just think if they were needed it would be part of the curriculum automatically. If I really felt I needed to have a better understanding of that stuff I would just do self study but thats just my opinion



Think of it this way: in order to get into medical school, an applicant has to have the basic science courses down.  When a student is in medical school, the instructors want them to learn about medicine, not waste time learning about "basic" science.  Why should something be put into a medical school course if it takes away from what needs to be learned, when it could just as easily be a pre-requisite.  Same holds true for EMS "school".  Why waste time on biology, etc., when they could be taught in courses dedicated to them?  They will be more in-depth, and will let EMT class teach what it needs to.  This is the whole point of pre-requisites.


----------



## SeeNoMore (Jul 21, 2009)

25 is certainly not too old to be an EMT. I am 25 and just barely an EMT-B. Personally it has been something that has bothered me, but I think this is just a personal issue. If you have the right mindset it should not be a problem. 

The real downside is that you may be much older than most people before you achieve your goals in this field, depending on what they are, and will just generally have a shorter career in EMS. 

For example, I want to be a Critical care paramedic, but may not be able to do this before I am in my 40s, hopefully I will avoid back problems etc, but you never know. 

Overall though, if you want to do it, go for it. You will still have many years on the job, and every day is a chance to give excellent care to a patient who needs you. I try to focus on this and improving as much as possible to keep my mind off the age issue. 

Best of luck!


----------



## Epi-do (Jul 21, 2009)

subliminal1284 said:


> Still think studying that stuff for a year first is a huge waste of time. If anything study that stuff on your own by reading books but dedicating a whole year of college for that? I sure as hell wouldnt.



So, are you saying you would rather be trained than educated?  The reason the same classes are mentioned over and over again when any sort of discussion remotely related to education comes up is because those classes _are_ needed.

Would you want a doctor that has no understanding of A&P treating you?  What about the nurse taking care of you family member while in the hospital?  Maybe they shouldn't take those classes either.  I mean after all, all they do is wipe butts and pass pills, right?  (No disrespect meant to the nurses out there.  I think they do a great job, and respect what they do.  Just trying to make a point here.)

Maybe if we all took the steps needed to bring EMS from the ranks of the trained to the ranks of the educated we would begin to see other changes in the profession.  Things including being respected by other healthcare professionals, and changes in some of the treatment modalities that we have.  People will complain about how basics can't do this or that, or should be allowed to give this drug or that one when in reality they have no clue why the patient would truly benefit from it, how it works, or why it should or shouldn't be done.  Heck, there are plenty of medics out there who's training is so inadequate the same could be said of them.

I can only hope that education requirements change and evolve into something more stringent for all levels of providers.


----------



## Melclin (Jul 21, 2009)

VentMedic said:


> The title Ambulance Driver would be appropriate in your situation  provided you have a driver's license.



OH SNAP.



medichopeful said:


> So the more questions they ask, the better.  As that would help them be less confused, right?  Which, in turn, is a good thing.  Correct?  The only way to get over being a "newbie" is to gain experience and ask questions.  Am I wrong?



Some people need to learn how to google. There is so much information out there about all this stuff. Presumably, various departments have web pages about things like how to get your ambulance drivers license. And people could do with lurking a little before they ask a question like, do u have to be an FF to be an EMT. Google knows everything. 


*OP*: Alot of the complaints about new paramedics (we don't have emts) here is that they are too young to deal with the job - too little streets smarts and life experience. There's some truth to that. *Being 25 with a bit of experience would be terrific before becoming a EMT/Medic.*


----------



## Sasha (Jul 21, 2009)

subliminal1284 said:


> All that for 10.00 an hour if youre lucky? Think not, Take the EMT course and be done with it. Thats all you really need.



You are kidding, right?? Surely you can't actually believe what you just said. 

Sure, it's all you really need if you want to never be accepted as a medical professional.


----------



## rescue99 (Jul 21, 2009)

Bootless, I was 36 so go for it and enjoy the ride!


----------



## medichopeful (Jul 21, 2009)

Sasha said:


> Sure, it's all you really need if you want to never be accepted as a medical professional.



Excellent point.


----------



## akflightmedic (Jul 21, 2009)

Bootless said:


> work my way into an ED as a tech or into a nursing position in a hospital.



Since everyone covered all the other stuff, I decided to focus on this...

You may apply for an ED Tech position as an EMT, but you do not "work your way into it"...and you most certainly do NOT "work your way into a nursing position" without a college education and graduation from an accredited nursing program.


----------



## Sasha (Jul 21, 2009)

akflightmedic said:


> Since everyone covered all the other stuff, I decided to focus on this...
> 
> You may apply for an ED Tech position as an EMT, but you do not "work your way into it"...and you most certainly do NOT "work your way into a nursing position" without a college education and graduation from an accredited nursing program.



Oh come on, nurses don't need none of that school mumbo jumbo! Or is that just EMS?


----------



## Ambrose (Jul 21, 2009)

VCEMT said:


> Take biology, Spanish, Tagalog, Vietnamese, chemistry(for one year), anatomy, physiology, microbiology, and physics. Before, even stepping into an EMT class.



welll that seems like... a lot. and i agree that for patient care, this would be best but EMT B school is a really great starting point for the entire medical field. I know in my class, we started with 30 and right now were at 19 because it just wasnt the right thing for some of those guys, or it was too hard, or it wasnt what they thought it was going to be etc. these werent dumb or lazy people, by any means, but EMT B(at least where i go, maybe its because its accelerated) isnt the cakewalk many people said it would be. Its not really HARD because all you really have to do is read your textbook, listen to lectures and do your workbook(if you have one) but I know many people in my class thought it was going to be pretty effortless and thats not the case. 

But i would hate for those people to have taken classes to learn multiple languages, AnP, chem, bio etc. to just find out that the medical field isnt what they want to do. Its still valuable information to have, and taking college classes is never a waste of time but, lets be honest, there arent very many of us that know definitively what we want to do with our lives when were thinking about going to college. many of us have a good idea but until you experience it, its hard to say that you KNOW thats the career path thats right for you. 

I know from my own experience, my plan was to take EMT B, take Medic right after that, work on an ambulance for as little time as possible and then join the FD. EMT B has completely transformed my way of thinking. believe it or not, i now actually care about pre-hospital care(for those of you that remember me, im not sure youll believe that statement). After working with medic students in sim labs, iv decided its best for me to be a basic in the field for a few years before going to medic school just so i can get a greater understanding of what it is they really do before diving in. maybe someday ill be a ff but im not really worried about it anymore.

pre-hospital care is a great thing and should be taken seriously, but until you see for yourself how important the work is, and how great of an effect you REALLY CAN have on peoples lives, it can be hard to take it seriously. after all, at least 50% of the population thinks were still just ambulance drivers


----------



## JPINFV (Jul 21, 2009)

akflightmedic said:


> Since everyone covered all the other stuff, I decided to focus on this...
> 
> You may apply for an ED Tech position as an EMT, but you do not "work your way into it"



Not necessarily. I know a lot of CNAs that first worked on the floors before transferring to the ER.  Of course to go that route you need to go get your CNA, not your EMT certification.


----------



## JPINFV (Jul 21, 2009)

Ambrose said:


> But i would hate for those people to have taken classes to learn multiple languages, AnP, chem, bio etc. to just find out that the medical field isnt what they want to do. Its still valuable information to have, and taking college classes is never a waste of time but, lets be honest, there arent very many of us that know definitively what we want to do with our lives when were thinking about going to college. many of us have a good idea but until you experience it, its hard to say that you KNOW thats the career path thats right for you.



You can't really compare those courses to the EMT-B courses like that. There are very few uses for EMT-B training outside of EMS. On the other hand, plenty of fields are looking for people educated in foreign languages and the sciences. It's much easier to apply, say, anatomy or physiology courses to other fields and other degrees than it is to apply an EMT-B course.


----------



## VentMedic (Jul 21, 2009)

JPINFV said:


> Not necessarily. I know a lot of CNAs that first worked on the floors before transferring to the ER. Of course to go that route you need to go get your CNA, not your EMT certification.


 
Since he is in CA, don't forget the phlebotomy certification.  A little EKG training course at the local community college would also help.


----------



## VentMedic (Jul 21, 2009)

> Originally Posted by *Ambrose*
> 
> 
> _
> But i would hate for those people to have taken classes to learn multiple languages, AnP, chem, bio etc. to just find out that the medical field isnt what they want to do. Its still valuable information to have, and taking college classes is never a waste of time but, lets be honest, there arent very many of us that know definitively what we want to do with our lives when were thinking about going to college. many of us have a good idea but until you experience it, its hard to say that you KNOW thats the career path thats right for you._





JPINFV said:


> You can't really compare those courses to the EMT-B courses like that. There are very few uses for EMT-B training outside of EMS. On the other hand, plenty of fields are looking for people educated in foreign languages and the sciences. It's much easier to apply, say, anatomy or physiology courses to other fields and other degrees than it is to apply an EMT-B course.


 
If you went to a 4 year college, these classes would be during the first two year which is why some are called prerequisites.  By the time you get to you 3rd year, you may have changed your major at least 3 times.  There is nothing wrong with that since few know exactly what they want to be at 18 and college give them a chance to explore as well as mature.  Then after another 2 years of college once they have settled on a major, they are more sure of themselves as well as a little older and wiser from accepting the responsibility of finishing a 4 year degree.   Even if they decide after a year that they don't like that profession, they have the educational foundation to do many things including going back for a higher degree to accept new opportunities and responsibilites toward a career.  

However, at 18 and a 120 hours EMT course will get you an entry level job which you are not fully prepared for and find that there are not many career opportunities for a first-aider.  However, if you found you didn't want to go on to be a Paramedic and you already had some college courses,  you could easily apply those to a career in Industrial or Plant Safety.   Of course you could also go into another health care program.   Engineering, biomed, Marine science or whatever would be closer to your reach.    

If you had a decent understanding of one other language you enjoyed, the possibilities are plentiful.


----------



## JonTullos (Jul 21, 2009)

I'm 27 and one of the youngest people in my class!  25 seems perfect... go for it.  If age is really that big of an issue with your family, you could tell them that I saw a guy in (at least) his early to mid fifties bring in a patient and move her to the ER stretcher the other day.


----------



## EMTguy69 (Jul 21, 2009)

*CA Certification*

I'm tired of people going online and asking..."How do I get certification in California?" ......I live in California, and getting certification is simple.......

1. Take the NREMT exam.....if you pass, they will send you the NREMT card....

2. Get live scan fingerprints done.....wait 1 to 3 days for results (RESULTS DO NOT GET SENT TO YOU, THEY'RE SENT TO YOU LOCAL EMS AGENCY).....

3. Go to EMS Agency (YOUR local EMS)....pay the fee, and get your card...

It's that simple people.....

If you want Ambulance Driver's License....go to the DMV pay the fee for the booklet....READ IT, go back to DMV and take the test......very simple....

GOOD LUCK!!!!


----------



## VentMedic (Jul 21, 2009)

EMTguy69 said:


> 2. Get live scan fingerprints done.....wait 1 to 3 days for results (RESULTS DO NOT GET SENT TO YOU, THEY'RE SENT TO YOU *LOCAL EMS AGENCY*).....
> 
> 3. Go to EMS Agency (*YOUR local EMS)....*pay the fee, and get your card...
> 
> ...


 
This is the part which is different from EMS in other states or even the other health care professions in CA. 

Most just have to deal with ONE state office for all their paperwork and then they are good to go anywhere in that state.

Also, one medical director might allow felons to work in his/her county and another county might not.


----------



## Rob123 (Jul 21, 2009)

Bootless said:


> Hello. I'm a 25 year old guy from Gilroy, CA.  I've been giving some serious thought into pursuing a career as an EMT and a Paramedic.
> <snipped>



I was the second oldest student in my EMT class.
Trust me.... age means nothing as long as you can meet the physical requirements.
Infact, I take that back.  Mental age (as in maturity) will definitely be an advantage to you.

Good luck with your choices.


----------



## daedalus (Jul 21, 2009)

If you pursue paramedic education, you will not "work your way up" to a job as an ED tech. A paramedic has many times the education that a simple CNA or EMT has. To be honest, that is rather insulting to paramedics to suggest that the end point of their education and career ladder is a tech. We are working hard to remove the word "technician" from our title entirely. 

As an employed EMT in California and a paramedic student, I can tell you that the average age of the ambulance EMT out here is 22-28 years old (many more people take the EMT class and hold the card, however only a handful of them ever find a job as an EMT). Private EMTs can clear 28,000 with overtime. Private agency paramedics average in age from about 25-35 years old and make around 35-45,000/year. Career paramedics are mainly found in the fire departments, where you can clear 80,000/year and higher with overtime. Opportunities for RNs to work in EMS include MICNs in the ER (they give radio orders to paramedics) and Critical Care Transport (RN and Paramedic or RN and two EMTs transport critically ill and injured patients to receive life saving care at another hospital). Critical care transport is a lot more interesting for me versus 911 calls. RNs may also work in HEMS (medevac helicopters) and do limited scene response with a medic partner or may preform helicopter IFTs. RNs at my company make 90,000 with overtime. 

I consider paramedicine a career, however I am working on finishing pre-reqs for medical education because I believe I can benefit EMS the most as a medical director.


----------



## VentMedic (Jul 21, 2009)

daedalus said:


> RNs may also work in HEMS (medevac helicopters) and do limited scene response with a medic partner or may preform helicopter IFTs. RNs at my company make 90,000 with overtime.


 
At this time the majority of the CA HEMS are RN/RN teams.

I had looked into that as a Paramedic when I first started coming out to CA.  Of course, REACH does have an RN/RRT team occasionally.


----------



## Double-E (Jul 22, 2009)

hey bruv,

im 25 and in an emt program in the bay area.  all board blablabla drama asside:

1. find a good emt program in your area.
2. take said program.
3. get certified.
4. get a job.

that's it B)

good luck 

as for the "california" nonsense:  we are the most populous state by 12 million.  why is there any surprise that there are more posts by people from here?


----------



## Sapphyre (Jul 22, 2009)

Double-E said:


> as for the "california" nonsense:  we are the most populous state by 12 million.  why is there any surprise that there are more posts by people from here?



It's not the whole "more" posts from Californians, its the huge number of "I just finished class, now what" posts from Californians.  It's especially irritating in that all of the information should have been presented IN your class, and even if it wasn't, it's not hard information to find with a simple google search.


----------



## JPINFV (Jul 22, 2009)

Double-E said:


> as for the "california" nonsense:  we are the most populous state by 12 million.  why is there any surprise that there are more posts by people from here?



I would post a response to this, but I'd probably get a warning out of it.


----------



## Bootless (Jul 22, 2009)

rescue99 said:


> Bootless, I was 36 so go for it and enjoy the ride!



Cheers!

~Bootless

P.S.  Thanks you, everyone, for posting your thoughts, opinions and suggestions.  You were all very helpful.


----------



## Level1pedstech (Jul 22, 2009)

daedalus said:


> If you pursue paramedic education, you will not "work your way up" to a job as an ED tech. A paramedic has many times the education that a simple CNA or EMT has. To be honest, that is rather insulting to paramedics to suggest that the end point of their education and career ladder is a tech. We are working hard to remove the word "technician" from our title entirely.
> 
> 
> There are several ER's in the nation where you need to be at least a EMT-P to tech. Techs even at the EMT-B level have the chance to interact with many more patients than an EMT working in the field. Even the larger EMS systems wont give you the patient contacts you get in the hospital environment. Ideally having a chance to do both ER tech and some level of field provider would best prepare you for your climb up the ladder, one step at a time. I know former techs that have gone on to EMT-P,RN,PA or MD and looked back at the tech experience as a real plus when it came to putting in clinical time.


----------



## VentMedic (Jul 22, 2009)

Double-E said:


> hey bruv,
> 
> im 25 and in an emt program in the bay area. all board blablabla drama asside:
> 
> ...


 

You haven't finished EMT class.

And, you missed a few steps in your list.


----------

